# Sedge Targeting Herbicide Pricing



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

I just noticed some pretty significant price differences between products using the same active ingredient that make it pretty obvious what products to buy for sedges and such.

We have Certainty and Dismiss using Sulfentrazone, and we have Segehammer and Nufarm ProSedge using Halosulfuron-methyl. The choice by price is blatantly obvious, so why does anyone buy Certainty or Sedgehammer?

*Sulfentrazone*

*Certainty:*
Sulfosulfuron - 75%
1.25 oz
$95

$101.33/oz of AI

*Dismiss*
Sulfentrazone - 39.6%
6 fl oz
Specific Gravity ~1.2
$70

6 fl oz * 1.2 = 7.2 oz weight

$24.55/oz of AI (this is 1/4 the cost of Certainty!)

*Halosulfuron-methyl*

*Sedgehammer*
Halosulfuron-methyl - 75%
1.33 oz
$82

$82/oz of AI

*Nufarm Prosedge*
Halosulfuron-methyl - 75%
1.33 oz
$56

$56/oz of AI (32% less than Sedgehammer)

Why is anyone buying Certainty OR Sedgehammer with these drastic differences?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

WDE46 said:


> I just noticed some pretty significant price differences between products using the same active ingredient that make it pretty obvious what products to buy for sedges and such.
> 
> We have Certainty and Dismiss using Sulfentrazone, and we have Segehammer and Nufarm ProSedge using Halosulfuron-methyl. The choice by price is blatantly obvious, so why does anyone buy Certainty or Sedgehammer?
> 
> ...


It's just like buying Advil instead of ibuprofen or Tylenol vs acetaminophen. People are stupid. 
Edit to add: there are some product that the brand name is better. Foods, car parts, electronics, etc. but medicine and chemicals are identical


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

WDE46 said:


> I just noticed some pretty significant price differences between products using the same active ingredient...


Sulfosulfuron and Sulfentrazone are not the same AI. Also note Certainty is reportedly more effective than Dismiss on the dreaded purple nutsedge...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed some pretty significant price differences between products using the same active ingredient...
> ...


and Certainty can be used in hot weather.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Image Kills Nutsedge (imazequin)


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Dismiss goes out at 12oz per acre high rate, Certainty at 1.25 ounces per acre high rate.

Therefore Dismiss is about $90 per acre and Certainty about $95. Added to what has been said about the advantages of Certainty over Dismiss the extra $5.00 per acre is nominal.

Edit: Sorry, just checked my math. Actually Dismiss would be $140.00 per acre.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

Ware said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed some pretty significant price differences between products using the same active ingredient...
> ...


Ok this is what I was missing. I guess I kept reading them wrong just skimming? Or is domyown listing the wrong AI for one?

Edit: nope my brain was just reading them the same form some reason. I really was confused how certainty was getting away with it lmao.

The second pairing still applies tho. No sledgehammer for me.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

For dismiss and certainty, do my own has them labeled correctly. The chemical names are similar but they aren't the same thing.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@Ware that chart you posted is awesome. Saved for future reference. Any other charts like that you can share for other type weeds? Doveweed and violet? Or where I could find something like that?


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Oops sorry I just realized how old this thread is.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Actually glad you bumped it. Dismiss has been wonderful for purple nutsedge for me but not a huge fan of the bronzing. Might have to get me some certainty.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but to provide some further information for consideration:

There's more to the selection than how much you pay for the amount of active ingredient you get, especially across 3 products using 3 different AIs. That type of comparison would work well imo when considering products with the same AI but different formulations (say, a dry vs wet product).

Your product of choice would depend on your turf grass type as well as the targeted weed. For example, if you had a cool season grass, you would choose Dismiss or Sedgehammer over Certainty. Conversely, if you had a warm season grass and needed to get rid of cool season grasses or weeds (poa annua), Certainty is the only product that could do this (despite what the table posted above by Ware says about poa).

I alluded to it in my first bullet, but comparing products based on how much active ingredient you get doesn't seem like a good comparison to me. Instead, we should look at it on a price/application basis. If you do that, you'll find that Sedgehammer is the "winner" hands down in that category. Not only is it the cheapest product to buy, but also the cheapest product to apply per 1ksqft when you consider the high rates for each product. The only major exception seems to be if your targeted weed is poa.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If you're only choosing based on Nutsedge, go with what kills it better in 1-2 treatments, and price it based on that. Doesn't matter if something is half the price and it takes 8 treatments.

Also, consider what other uses you have for it. Sedgehammer is just for sedges, and dismiss and certainty both have other uses.

I have some garden beds to clean up, so I'm looking at Dismiss, and I tend to get Poa in the spring, and Certainty kills that. So for me personally, having tried and failed with Sedgemaster (generic sedgehammer) - I'm going to tank mix the pair of them and hit my whole lawn, as I also saw a couple of spots of virginia buttonweed, with some Celsius.


----------

